# Banner animieren



## LN5 (14. Januar 2006)

Ich habe auf meiner Seite einen statischen Banner und würde gerne einen "Glanz" (?) über die Schrift fahren lassen. Weiss nur nicht, ob ich das mit get ready oder flash realisieren sollt. Bei beiden Progs habe ich keinen Schimmer wie. Das müsste auch noch geklärt werden..


----------



## regurge (14. Januar 2006)

ich denk das ist hier ganz gut beschrieben 

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_ani01.php


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Januar 2006)

Ach, zu lange "rumgespielt", aber regurges Tutorial beschreibt den Effekt wohl recht gut. 

Weiterhin würde ich dir empfehlen den Schein, für einen eventuell gewünschten Comic-Effekt (wie im Beispiel), nicht weichzuzeichnen.
Bei solch kleinen Grafiken mag ImageReady die richtige Wahl sein. Wenn die Animation größer und komplexer wird, solltest du zu Flash greifen.

Gruß

Philip


----------



## LN5 (14. Januar 2006)

danke für eure Hilfe..  mach mich mal an die Sache ran.


----------

